# [SOLVED] Fluxbox - przezroczystosc, tapeta itp.

## spider404

ma pare pytan zwiazanych z Fluxbox'em:

- jak ustawic przezroczystosc w konsoli, menu pod ppm i gdzie jeszcze mozna ja ustawic (skonfigurowalem te linijki w key's tj. w handbook'u ale eterm sam sobie losuje tlo, co wpisac zeby byl przezroczysty)

- jak mozna dodac swoja tapete

- jak ustawie jakis stlyl z tapeta i uruchomie ponownie kompa to w ogule nie ma tapety, co zrobic zeby byla ta co ostatnio ustwilem ??

- utworzylem startup tj. w handbooku zeby sie np. monitor sys. wlaczal ale sie nie wlacza (w handbook'u pisze ze plik startup juz jest utworzony ale ja go nie mam, moze pomylilem sciezki ? - /usr/share/fluxbox)

----------

## Klekot

poszukaj tego pliku w .fluxbox w katalogu Twojego użytkownika

----------

## soltys

witam,

1. nie wiem jak ustawic przezroczystosc w etermie - korzystam z multi-aterma, wprzezroczystosc w oknach, menu itm masz w menu fluxboxa -> konfiguracja -> Przezroczystosc

2. Tapeta - fsetbg /sciezka/do/pliku 

3. w pliku stylu albo w ~/.fluxbox/init odszukujesz(jak nie ma to dopisujesz) 

```
rootCommand:
```

 i tam piszesz to co masz w punkcie 2

4. ja do tego uzywam .xinitrc

Pozdrawiam,

Krzysiek

----------

## wodzik

witam 

dawno sie tym nie bawilem ale powinno tto byc jakos tak :

1 aterm w .fluxbox/menu zaraz na poczatku daj:

```
[exec] (aterm) {aterm  -bg black -fg white -ls -name "Linux Powered :)"

 -tr -sh 50 +sb -fn -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2}
```

i juz masz. dobrze jest sobie dodac tez cos takiego w .xbindkeysrc  :Wink: 

2 swoja tapeta to chba najlepiej przez Esetroot. dodaj w .fluxbox/init taam gdzie jest session.screen0.rootCommand: u mnie to wyglada: session.screen0.rootCommand:    /home/wodzik/.fluxbox/fluxrc. oczuwiscie sciezka moze byc dowolna.

moj plik .fluxbox/fluxrc wyglada tak :

```
#!/bin/bash

aumix -L &

Esetroot -center /home/wodzik/o.JPG

xbindkeys &

#xcompmgr -cCf &

gdeskcal
```

czyli wlacza dzwiek ustawia tapete i xbindkeys.

3. przezroczystosc wszystkich oken. taka real a nie tylko tapete.  :Very Happy:  w xorg.conf dodaj ajk niemasz takiecus:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nv"

    VendorName  "nvidia"

    BoardName   "nvidia"

     Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

     Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

```

i nastepnie na samym koncu dodaj sekcje:

```
Section "Extensions"

             Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

  nastepnie w pliku fluxrc u mnie odpowiada za to #xcompmgr -cCf & chwilowo zachaszowanu bo przestalem uywac. w menu mozesz dodac cos takiego:

```
[submenu](Xcompmgr)

        [exec](Start){xcompmgr -cCf}

        [exec](Stop){killall xcompmgr}

        [exec](Restart){killall xcompmgr|xcompmgr -cCf}

[end]
```

 co powinno ci wlaczac/wylaczac przezroczystosc. gdzies mozna bylo wyklikac w menu jak bardzo ma to byc przezroczyste i cos tam zaznaczyc/odhaczyc zeby wogole dzialalo ale ze akurat mam kde wlaczone to ci nie napisze.

mam nadzieje ze sie przyda pozdro wodzik

----------

## lazy_bum

U mnie to wygląda tak (Eterm ;-):

```
[exec] (Eterm) {Eterm --trans --shade 50}
```

----------

## spider404

wszystko robie tak jak piszecie ale konsola dalej NIE jest przezroczysta  :Sad: ( ale dzieki za pomoc

----------

## wodzik

dziwne. moze Eterm tam szlo to wyklikac. a samo : aterm -tr -sh 50 dziala ??

pozdro wodzik

----------

## spider404

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> dziwne. moze Eterm tam szlo to wyklikac. a samo : aterm -tr -sh 50 dziala ??
> 
> pozdro wodzik

 

niestety nie

----------

## wodzik

no to ja sie poddaje. napewno czytasz uwaznei i piszesz ATERM nie ETERM ?? z tego co widze w emerge aterm ma tylko jedna flage USE ktora zreszta mam wylaczona wiec nie ma mozliwosci zebyci nie chodzilo. sproboj moze odpalic z jakiegos xterma to ci powie ze masz zla skladnie czy cos takiego. jak nie pojdzie to moze sproboj rxvt lub rxvt-unicode. tez ma pare fajnych opcji np chyba jedyny terminal jaki znam w ktorym mozna ustawic migajaacy tekst.

----------

## spider404

 *spider404 wrote:*   

>  *wodzik wrote:*   dziwne. moze Eterm tam szlo to wyklikac. a samo : aterm -tr -sh 50 dziala ??
> 
> pozdro wodzik 
> 
> niestety nie

 

sorka DZIALA, ale tlo jest czarne czyli konsola nie jest przezroczysta a mi chodzi o takie cos zeby tlem byl kawalek tapety, zalezy w ktorym  mijescu sie konsola znajduje

pozdro

----------

## wodzik

a masz tapete zrobiona np Esetroot ? w fluxboxie chyba nei ma jako tako tapety. Esteroot byl chba w pakiecie z etermem.

jesli juz masz tapete to 

```
aterm  -bg black -fg white -ls -name "Linux Powered :)"

 -tr -sh 50 +sb -fn -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-2
```

 i musi dzialac chociaz samo aterm -tr -sh 50 tez powinno

----------

## endel

Bylo juz pisane na ten temat w tym poscie https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-159029-highlight-.html

----------

## spider404

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> a masz tapete zrobiona np Esetroot ?

 

a jak to zrobic ??

----------

## spider404

pozdro i jeszcze raz dzieki wszystkim

----------

## qNick

Jezeli ustawiasz tapete za pomoca fsetbg to prezroczystosc nie bedzie dostepna. Ja proponuje:

```
emerge feh
```

nastepnie w  ~/.fluxbox/init dopisujesz:

```
rootCommand:   feh --bg-scale /sciezka/do/tapety
```

Pozdrawiam qNick

----------

## totencham

Ludzie, RTFM!

```

man Eterm

```

i

```

man fbsetbg

```

na początek...

----------

## galimedes

 *spider404 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> a jak to zrobic ??

 

Jak chcesz zobaczyć jak to wszystko wygląda to dam Ci swoją konfiguracje napisaną od zera  :Smile:  wygląda to miej więcej tak a cała konfiguracja jest  tu  jedyne co wymaga to habak do ustawiania tapety ale to łatwo zmienić  :Smile:  jak będziesz miał jakies pytania chętnie odpowiem.

Pozdro

----------

## dauniak

he...ja nic z tego niekapuje  :Sad:  [b]galimedes móglbys wysłac mi swoja konfiguracje na meila...?? bo ta z serwera niechce sie rozpakowac :/ oto meil : acooper@poczta.fm i jakbyscie mogli to napiszcie troszke jasniej, krok po kroku, jak zmieniac przezroczystosc we FLUxboxie...pozdro i z góry wielki thx ;]

----------

## joker

http://bajtek.org/index.php?id=linux&cat=main - 

tu jest moj config do fluxa i screenshot, jest tam ustawiona tapeta na stale w init, jest tez przezroczysty Eterm i przezroczystosc we fluxie.

moj eterm:

```
Eterm --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0 --trans 1 --shade 50 --font-fx none -g 100
```

tapeta w ~/.fluxbox/init:

```
session.screen0.rootCommand:   Esetroot -sf /home/joker/.fluxbox/bg.jpg
```

moj startup:

```
...

gkrellm2 &

...
```

----------

## mziab

 *qNick wrote:*   

> Jezeli ustawiasz tapete za pomoca fsetbg to prezroczystosc nie bedzie dostepna. Ja proponuje:
> 
> ```
> emerge feh
> ```
> ...

 

W tym miejscu się nie zgodzę. Ustawiam tapetę za pomocą fbsetbg, a przezroczystość działa. Warto sprawdzić czy w xorg.conf ładowany jest moduł "extmod". Pamiętam, że na samym początku mojej przygody z gentoo nie miałem tego i zastanawiałem się co jest grane.

----------

## endel

Dla tapety ustawionej przez fbsetbg przezrczystosc dziala jak najbardziej - tapeta, po wydaniu tego polecenia, jest zapamietywana w pliku ~/.fluxbox/latstwallpaper i aktywowana przy starcie. Polecenie 

```
 fbsetbg -f /scieżka/do/tapety
```

wystarczy uruchomic tylko raz i nie trzeba go dodawac do autostartu, init-u czy innych... Dodatkowo dla szybkiej zmiany tapety do pliku menu wystarczy dodac wpis 

```
[submenu] (wallpapers)

[wallpapers] (/sciezka/do/katalogu/z/tapetami) {fbsetbg -f}

[end]
```

wybrana z menu tapeta ukaze sie przy kazdym uruchomieniu Fluxboxa.

----------

## yacenty

 *joker wrote:*   

> http://bajtek.org/index.php?id=linux&cat=main - 
> 
> tu jest moj config do fluxa i screenshot, jest tam ustawiona tapeta na stale w init, jest tez przezroczysty Eterm i przezroczystosc we fluxie.
> 
> 

 

a moglbys cos wiecej powiedziec jak zrobiles kde tak ladnie - bardzo mi sie podoba, chcialbym uzyskac podobne efekty - mozesz wytlumaczyc albo gdzies deslac?

pozdrawiam

YacentY

----------

## joker

tapete nie pamietam skad sciagnalem ale moge wrzucic na serwer, konsola to yakuake, style to ballistik (jest na kde-look.org), a panel na dole to wymodzilem cos w gimpie, tez moge wrzucic na serwer. ikony - Dropline neu! (tez jest na kde-look.org)

wrzuce to wszystko na http://bajtek.org/download/kde

----------

